# Bad baby...bad daddy!



## Sweetsomedays (Nov 6, 2007)

This is what he has taught my daughter to do to a camera


----------



## zendianah (Nov 6, 2007)

that is 2 cute!!!  She is beautiful


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 6, 2007)

And who taught the gull to go sit on your flash (and maybe even ... you know ... do what gulls do after they have eaten their fish a while earlier)??????????


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Nov 6, 2007)

LOL! LaFoto...he's not on my flash he's behind it. But it DOES look like he's right one it.


----------



## DHammer (Nov 6, 2007)

You know what makes those photos great? About 20 or 30 years when she looks back sees Daddy doing that with her, thats when they becomes priceless works of art.


----------



## SwEetAbbOttMeOHmy (Dec 3, 2007)

That is to cute, She is very beautiful.


----------

